# Machines for making cricket bats



## mattw (12 Mar 2013)

Hi,

I've had a look around this forum for some answers, however I cannot find the right information unfortunately.

I've been planning on making cricket bats myself for a while now and after visiting quite a few different work shops from some of the main companies that are still performing the true art of bat making, I realise that things have moved on from being completely 'hand made'.

Unfortunately I do not have a great background in woodwork, however I have always enjoyed making things with my hands and I have got a great eye for detail - So I have had a look around the internet searching for a few machine tools, however I seem to be getting quite lost in finding exactly what I'm looking for.

I've made the odd part-made bat, shaping it down with a draw knife and using spoke shaves and planes etc - however I'm now looking to 'concave' bats by sanding down the sides of the bat. So to do this, I'm aware that some machinery is the best way to go - however I'm unsure where would be the best place to start. I do not have a large budget at all - and I have heard that you can get 'add-ons' for electric screw drivers? 

For example, (hell 4 leather video on youtube) - this video shows some sort of sander that has two vertically spinning sanders (around the 2:40mark) - He's just using this to generically sand the bat, but these are quite large. I would be looking at thinner sanders, which I would possibly be able to swap this drum(?) between a couple to then build up to something of a similar size. There also another video here (GN video on youtube) 3:47 Sanding - using the sander - also at 4:30 they are using a buffer which looks like it's on a similar machine.

Any help is appreciated, and please be nice  I'm new here. 

Regards

(ps, I had to take down the urls as I couldn't post this thread with them in).


----------



## Mike.S (13 Mar 2013)

Hello Matt and welcome to the forum. 

The Hell4Leather video shows a bench sander at around 2'40s of which there are many examples - from hand held to larger bench top machines (and more) - just google away. However, your description "two vertically spinning sanders" probably refers to the polishing machine at around 3 mins in. This is just to polish the wood (likely with a wax) to give an attractive finish - such machines and different size mops are widely available e.g. see the polishing shop and Mops. 

Is this the Gray Nichols video you refer to? If so, they're just using a 'half-sheet sander' instead of a bench sander and, as you say, then use a buffer/polisher to apply the wax/finish. 

Not quite sure what you mean by 'concave' the sides of the bats. Concave sides would not be a good idea as they'll quickly fail when striking a ball. Do you mean the concave scoops sometimes seen either side of the spine on the back of the bat (for weight reduction or cosmetic reasons)? If you can explain a bit more then I/others will try to help further though I suspect the answer will to primarily use hand tools as you have been e.g. the draw knife, spoke shaves (concave/convex versions are available). 

HTH 

Mike


----------



## CraigyCraigo (13 Mar 2013)

Hi,

I have made a few hand made bats, but only using part made blanks...... i have not roll pressed them myself or cut the slines etc but........ the best way i found to concave the backside of the bat is with a clifton concave spoke shave.

Works wonders and requires minimal finishing after the cut........ they are around 60-80 quid though but see it as an investment........ for how long it takes to sand this area, i would at first just use sand paper with the grain.......

Hope i've figured your question out properly, because i cannot get youtube at work to see.


----------



## Scouse (13 Mar 2013)

Without wishing to sound too negative, have you given any thought to your method of pressing the bat before you worry about shaping?


----------



## Peter Gee (13 Mar 2013)

non vale la pena...


----------



## BRYAN (13 Mar 2013)

Hello Matt.
I don't want to water on yer chips but,If you don't press the bat it will smash the first time you try to hit a six.
This used to be done with hammers or mallets but done by machinery these days.
The other must do is getting the cuttout for glueing the handle in correct.
The willow for the blade is specialy grown,not just any willow you might happen to find.
Wrights in essex have made bats for years and have been on telly. There may be Youtube clips also.

Good luck.
Bryan.


----------



## mattw (13 Mar 2013)

Scouse":3cm46i9r said:


> Without wishing to sound too negative, have you given any thought to your method of pressing the bat before you worry about shaping?





BRYAN":3cm46i9r said:


> Hello Matt.
> I don't want to water on yer chips but,If you don't press the bat it will smash the first time you try to hit a six.
> This used to be done with hammers or mallets but done by machinery these days.
> The other must do is getting the cuttout for glueing the handle in correct.
> ...



To start with I will be getting part-mades in, so they will be machined down, pressed and with the handle fitted - so they will be ready to shape/finish. This is something I want to learn in the long term - however in the short term, I just want to start building up some shaping/finishing tools.

Yes, there is someone local to me in in Worcestershire where I can use his handmade press when I get to that stage. I understand the processes of what a bat needs in terms of performance/protection. I'm currently on the waiting list for JS Wrights - however I've been on there about a year and a half, however after hearing many things about their willow grade percentages - I feel there is a better place to get the willow directly from in the Yorkshire region.





Mike.S":3cm46i9r said:


> Hello Matt and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The h4l video shows a bench sander at around 2'40s of which there are many examples - from hand held to larger bench top machines (and more) - just google away. However, your description "two vertically spinning sanders" probably refers to the polishing machine at around 3 mins in. This is just to polish the wood (likely with a wax) to give an attractive finish - such machines and different size mops are widely available.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the links - these are the correct videos I was relating to. The reason I want to 'concave' bats, is because it's a modern technique in the cricket industry and unfortunately, even tough I'm a believer in non-noncaved bats personally when playing cricket - the modern view on cricket bats (from the public) is to have big edges with a high, thin spine which is created by having concaving in the cricket bat. So yes, basically concaving the sides of the bat to create a spine - to effectively reduce weight and aid giving bigger edges on a bat.

So to be able to create this, I have seen many techniques including using concaved spoke shaves, however for me personally I think it would be easier and a more even finish it I were to sand these down. To be able to do this, I would need varying sizes of sanders - one to go deep and then various sizes to even out the concaved holes. As mentioned, I haven't done much woodwork in the past and I know it's all about practicing etc which I will need to get to grips with these tools to complete thing and to do little jobs on the bats. 

Thanks for posting a link to a bench grinder - this looks like the perfect tool for polishing the cricket bats. However is this tool something I could also use to sand the cricket bats? So would it have removable add-ons for example? Rather than buying lots of machines, it would be cheaper for me to buy one machine that I can change the 'heads' with, as I will just need say a machine that rotates (preferably horizontally), but also allows for room in which the bat will be. 

------
another question regarding finishing cricket bats. I have used wax mixed with linseed oil mainly and then buffing it - would this give the best finish? Or is there anything else that gives a better finish?

(again apologies for deleting the urls, however I do not have permission to post links)


----------



## CraigyCraigo (14 Mar 2013)

The concave spoke shaves are a joy to use!!! See if you could give one ago, IMHO the arbour techs are not the right things for bats!!! You get a lovely finish off a spoke shave and shall require minimal blending or sanding! Using sandpaper to remove all that wood would take ages!!!


----------



## mattw (15 Mar 2013)

CraigyCraigo":3omdxxha said:


> The concave spoke shaves are a joy to use!!! See if you could give one ago, IMHO the arbour techs are not the right things for bats!!! You get a lovely finish off a spoke shave and shall require minimal blending or sanding! Using sandpaper to remove all that wood would take ages!!!




I understand, however for me - I think it would be easier and I would feel more comfortable using machine sanders to do this. I was at a workshop the other day where this technique was used for a bat and it works very quickly to be honest with minimal effort. Then hand sanding between a couple of grades wouldn't take long to get a nice finish.

However as mentioned, this is why I want something where I can chop and change the sand paper grades/sizes so that it's not just taking chunks out, but starting small and then getting larger. The guy who's workshop I was at, probably concaved a bat to perfection within about 5 minutes using a couple of different sanders. Then all was needed was to hand sand it down to give it a nice finish and get rid of a few scratches.


----------



## bugbear (15 Mar 2013)

mattw":1rsy4qby said:


> I understand, however for me - I think it would be easier and I would feel more comfortable using machine sanders to do this. I was at a workshop the other day where this technique was used for a bat and it works very quickly to be honest with minimal effort. Then hand sanding between a couple of grades wouldn't take long to get a nice finish.
> 
> However as mentioned, this is why I want something where I can chop and change the sand paper grades/sizes so that it's not just taking chunks out, but starting small and then getting larger. The guy who's workshop I was at, probably concaved a bat to perfection within about 5 minutes using a couple of different sanders. Then all was needed was to hand sand it down to give it a nice finish and get rid of a few scratches.



To be honest, it sounds like you have access to people with far better and specific knowledge than anyone on this forum is ever going to be able to give you.

Ask them!

BugBear


----------



## jdgrace470 (2 Apr 2013)

Hi Matt,

As a fellow cricketer (since I was a tot), I have never trusted a machine pressed bat anyway! If you don't mind the time it takes (and the constant drumming in your ears!), then I always found the best way was by putting a cricket ball in a sock and swinging it at the bat whilst walking round the pitch, waiting to go into bat etc.. Personally, I have always knocked my bat's in for around 8-10 hours. The best thing about it is that it doesnt dent or mark the wood as it's softer than a mallet. 

I've had all of my bats last atleast 4-5 years each if not longer (I just fancy a new one every few years) and have watched fellow team-mates splinter their edges off a new ball in the first over! Funnily enough, the ball in sock taught me to play cricket too! My father hung it from the washing line tied to some rope and taught me to play at it with the high elbow and straight bat etc  though I'm going off at a tangent!

Anyway, just thought of it as another option if the bats will be your personal ones!
Best regards
John


----------



## Paulmckenna (7 Jun 2013)

Hi, I want to get into making my own bats from part made ones. But was wondering where you buy these part made bats from?? Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## Paulmckenna (7 Jun 2013)

Hi, I want to get into making my own bats from part made ones. But was wondering where you buy these part made bats from?? Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------

